# Jeans mit Jeanshemd



## lena1805 (12 März 2012)

Hallo Leute,

was haltet ihr von dem Look Jeans und Jeanshemd. Habe kürzlich gehört, dass der Jeansstyle Trends werden soll.

Wie seht ihr das?

LG


----------



## tommie3 (12 März 2012)

Man muss ja nicht jeden Trend mitmachen


----------



## collins (20 März 2012)

Kommt immer darauf an, wer es trägt


----------

